# Nissan Leaf Modules Find



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Model S modules in series would also work nicely... :-D
10.6 kWh and still lighter then that leaf pack setup you linked to.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/tesla-model-s-module-sale-143626.html

If don't need BMS we can drop some on the price.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Supposedly several people on this board have bought Leaf batteries from them without incident.

Those are 2013 batteries, so gen 1 Leaf batteries which kinda suck. Good price though.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Hollie Maea said:


> Those are 2013 batteries, so gen 1 Leaf batteries which kinda suck. Good price though.


Yes I know they are the 1st generation with the heat problems. Not too concerned about the heat issue being used in a golf cart application because of there no extended run times like a car. Drive to the first hole, play a round, then back to home base. It is Dallas and gets hot in summer.

My main concern is being a 2013 battery setting for 2 or 3 years. However I see the seller has a 100% rating which counts for something. But his is not for myself and I am not the one who located them. So if it turned out bad, I am not responsible. 

So looks like I will tell my neighbor it should probable work out, but there is some risk involved. But given how he hates Chi-Coms, I think he would be willing to take that chance.


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunking said:


> Yes I know they are the 1st generation with the heat problems. Not too concerned about the heat issue being used in a golf cart application because of there no extended run times like a car. Drive to the first hole, play a round, then back to home base. It is Dallas and gets hot in summer.
> 
> My main concern is being a 2013 battery setting for 2 or 3 years. However I see the seller has a 100% rating which counts for something. But his is not for myself and I am not the one who located them. So if it turned out bad, I am not responsible.
> 
> So looks like I will tell my neighbor it should probable work out, but there is some risk involved. But given how he hates Chi-Coms, I think he would be willing to take that chance.


The cells degrade not from "running," when it's hot. Even while sitting unused they will degrade from the heat. That's the problem with the chemistry. It has nothing to do with run time.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

okashira said:


> The cells degrade not from "running," when it's hot. Even while sitting unused they will degrade from the heat. That's the problem with the chemistry. It has nothing to do with run time.


 I understand that already that all batteries have a calendar life if used or not. .


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunking said:


> I understand that already that all batteries have a calendar life if used or not. .


And some have more calendar life then others.


----------



## atelierve (Oct 22, 2012)

I've bought 6 modules 60Ah for my lawn tractors. Everything is ok. 
We will see this summer.

Gaetan
Atelier VE


----------



## ACEVS4US (Jul 21, 2011)

I am fairly sure that Hybrid Auto Center get their batteries from Saw Mill Auto Wreckers. Dozens of brand new Leafs were water damaged by hurricane Sandy and Saw Mill Wreckers acquired many of them. I know for sure that Saw Mill Wreckers has a contract with an external client to sell these batteries. I assume that client is Hybrid Auto center.

Now having said this, the Leaf battery pack is very water tight, so the cells are probably fine. They will likely have been manufactured in mid 2012. They will be unused as well. Hence why the advertisement says NEW 2012.


----------

